# Mongolian Death Worm



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Love these stories.

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=7707&in_page_id=2


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.3news.co.nz/David-Farrie...abid/418/articleID/114087/cat/55/Default.aspx

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/truth-behind-mongolian-death-worm


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That could turn into a great prop!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So the creature is about five feet long, lives under the sand, is attracted to tremors, and is deadly to people. Hmmmm, now what does that remind me of?

Weren't these two guys looking for the same thing?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

amazing what people will believe. Next you'll tell me that Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny are real too?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

................. kills people by spitting concentrated acid or shooting lightning from its rectum over long distances.

Gimme a six pack of Blatz and I could do that too.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Lol but there are stranger genuine creatures around. Google horsehoe crab. A blood based on copper - weird!


----------

